# Backing Tracks



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone know where we can get more backing tracks? I have used the "lick library" where you can purchase and download individual songs, without the tab or sheet music included. You can also purchase the Jam With books and cd's... but is there another source that anyone knows of? With or without the tab and sheet music.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I downloaded piles of them from Usenet, until those iceholes from Rogers cut off Usenet from all their users...............


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

www.guitarbt.com has a bunch. You have to register to download them I think.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

you dont even have to register, just go to the downloads section, there doesn't seem to be much in there but look under (Not Sorted Yet) for shitloads 

http://www.guitarbt.com/


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

www.guitarbt.com is where I used to go for all my backing track needs. They recently got hacked though and all of their files were lost. They are currently rebuilding and have a few. If you do look under "not sorted yet" you will find alot but as the title reads; it's hard to find what your looking for if they even have it. The registration basically is just give them your email. Quck, simple and the tracks are usually pretty good.


----------



## Strung1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, its too bad they got hacked but its still a good source for backing tracks and if you look in the forums you can find other stuff posted like lessons and tab books in various file formats.


----------



## JimH (Mar 3, 2006)

*Backing tracks site*

My teacher gave me to this site:

http://www.torvund.net/guitar/Backing/index.asp

The links to the different backing tracks are in the horizontal bar at the top...(I keep having to look)


----------

